# Magic Detail • BMW 1M • Minor Correction • Ceramishield PRO • prize giveaway comp!



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey guys,

Happy new year to you all!! I'd like to start by wishing my colleagues, friends and supporters all the best for 2014! :thumb:

To celebrate the arrival of 2014 we are kicking the new year off with a giveaway competition!! The prize is a bottle of bespoke luxury car shampoo by Mitchell & King, with YOUR name printed on the label!

To enter our competition and be in with a chance of winning this unique gift, all you have to do is log onto Facebook and like our page - then follow the other instructions on one of the pictures :thumb:

Good luck to all those who decide to enter 

So, with details of our first competition of the year out of the way, I'd like to kick off our 2014 DW campaign with this BMW 1M we had in last year for a Minor Correction package, which was finished with Ceramishield PRO (approved detailer only - at the time).

The car arrived not looking bad, having also been fitted with 3M Ventureshield via a 3rd party contact of ours. The whole job was planned and organised by ourselves, so once the Ventureshield was fitted off-site we went to collect the car and bring it back to base..











Not too shabby!!

As always we started in the usual way, with a snow foam combo to soften any dirt and transport off the loose stuff, prior to a 2 bucket wash..



Looking great just after a rinse!!



Wash process using Mitchell & King Spa shampoo and luxury lambswool washmitt 



The whole vehicle was then sprayed with Iron-X to remove any iron contamination - was quite surprised at the results given BMW's seriously dusty brake pads and the fact the car was white, I was expecting it to be really bad but it actually wasn't, hardly any iron removed!



Once the iron was removed, so was the tar, then the car was clayed which left us with a really clean base to work with..



Wheels off and treated to the same (iron/tar/clay)



They were then given 2 layers of Poorboys Wheel Sealant (seen some people giving this product some bad press on here as of late, not sure why  great product at the price point).





With the wheels off and car on the ramp the calipers and arches were cleaned..



Then it was time to get down to it, assessing the damage and coming up with a solution from just a single stage on BMW's notoriously 'hard' paint, or at least so you'd think..





Half a dozen passes with Scholl S17 on the associated orange pad left us with a near perfect finish from the off.





This little bird bomb actually took 3 hits in total to remove - and rather than step up the pad/polish combo I stuck in there with S17 on the orange pad, 1200rpm and quite a lot of pressure, but only 4 or 5 passes..





This ensured minimal micron removal. In hindsight I wish I took picture after each stage where you could see it shrinking and shrinking..

Then it was given 2x IPA wipedowns to ensure all polishing oils were removed from the surface and that it was prepared for the sealant. Our client chose Ceramishield Pro, which at the time was for application via approved detailers only, and something I carried in stock 



And the finished results?















Almost invisible Ventureshield install :wave:



That should just about do for our first writeup in about 3 months, and to open our 2014 account with. We have some tasty write-ups to get online when we have time, including full corrections and Modesta coatings on a Porsche 993 Turbo and Porsche Carrera GT! :buffer:

Thanks again to all our friends and followers.

All comments and questions are welcome. :thumb:

Best wishes,
Matt.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Very nice indeed! Looks very angry!


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work. Nice shine especially for a white car.


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

wow! amazing work, lovely car


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Great job


----------



## cocos (Dec 28, 2010)

Wow! Very nice work..

S17 is great stuff, and scholl has gotten some nice pads too.

The M1 is awsome, and this was not a bad one!


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Looks great buddy, happy new year

I do really like this picture :doublesho


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

What a stunning looking car. I don't like the looks of the 1 series but with some bigger arches and some nice touches it's amazing how it can be transformed!!


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Very nice job!

So you polished the ventureshield?
Or isn't the whole car wrapped in ventureshield?


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks stunning, very good results especially for a white. I had a little chuckle at the sign where the final results were taken.


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Top work, looking foward to the Carrera GT :thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Love it. Great work and a superb example of such a best.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

What a stunning car!! and great work mat as always :thumb:


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Wout_RS said:


> Very nice job!
> 
> So you polished the ventureshield?
> Or isn't the whole car wrapped in ventureshield?


The Ventureshield covers the front end - entire front bumper, front lights, half wings, half bonnet and backs of mirrors... the install is so discreet you can barely see it. For clarification I didn't polish any of the film, as it is self healing if you pour hot water on it, and it hides swirl marks underneath so you can't see them. Hence having that fitted first then coming to me to have the rest of the car worked on.

Thanks for all your kind comments 

Matt


----------



## BryceFFC (Jul 12, 2012)

Cracking work mate, that silver stripes taking away from a stunning car though!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work, car looks amazing :thumb:.


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

Stunning results on a cracking motor!!!


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

I love these cars! Well done, amazing job! :thumb:


----------

